# Smoked a couple of fatties...took them to work...



## jdunlap65 (Mar 7, 2010)

They disappeared without a trace. The guys even washed the utensils for me.

Wished i would have kept one for home now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






JOhn


----------



## rdknb (Mar 7, 2010)

I bet your co-workers love you now


----------



## treegje (Mar 7, 2010)

You're a good man


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 7, 2010)

Be careful of becoming well known at work for smoking or grilling meats.  I always end up becoming the head cook for company functions


----------



## morkdach (Mar 7, 2010)

what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ but its fun


----------



## ismoke (Mar 25, 2010)

How did you reheat them?  I usually just nuke 'em in the microwave, but wonder if there's a better way...


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 25, 2010)

I usually do that for the guys at work once a job so as soon as I get on the job everytone always start asking me when the food is coming out. They really do like the fatties to. I'll tell you this last time I made one out of a burrito from taco bell and they went crazy over that one too.


----------

